# Getting Excited !!!!



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Guys and Gals,
I am getting a bit excited at the moment for I have a trip coming up which I am really looking forward too  . A couple of years ago Rangi Boy and I headed off to Grafton for a 4 day paddle/camping/fishing trip. Before I go any further I just want to let everone know that all the fish caught were released in preperation for our return 8) . We ended up with a total of 25 Cod and a couple of Bass along with a couple of happy lads, anyway enough of the talk here is a couple of pix's for you guys to have a look at, cheers.
Jebster..


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Another pix..


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Another pix.


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Another pix.


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Another pix..


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Another pix..


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate that is some fine looking scenery...and 25 cod like that whoo hoo :!:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Very jealous. Good luck


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdsJGucAABHfgAASYKMICJAwEIA/59+gIAB1EU2p6I9NQaA0DIMg1TyBANB6gAMmhAMWoJPVLl8EIKdEolovGDkjwg6vMYApF528KItwL51nUI3tnbUhv8zy2TBk0WMlhIyibqGqODFDIXkgONbZHY0MrP8XckU4UJDbCRrn


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I reckon you're right Gatesy, they would be eastern cod and nasty dirty fighters they can be too, pull like freight trains, not to mention a stunning looking fish. Is that a standard paddling, camping trail Jebs? I don't see any kayaks in those pics, were you just camping?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good luck on the trip Jeb, the river valley coming down from the range is beautiful country


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Good luck Jeb. lots of piccies please.


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey guys,
Yeh we had a canoe just to take all the gear but this time we will be travelling lighter so we will take the yaks. Gatesy they are Easterns mate, and they fight like freight trains specially in shallow water. We caught alot down deep but also a fair share were on the surface, which is pretty awesome to watch, but what was the best was surface fishing at night with a bit of moonlight. We used a few different lures but the main ones were, Bills Bugs, Storm Warts, Mann's 30's, Heddon's, Jitterbugs, and like dodge said the secenery is pretty spectacular too, cheers.
Jebster...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

Great pics Jebster  jealous as hell mate.

The Clarence River area is my second favourite place in Australia (my native Tasmania will always be No.1)

We are hoping to get back down there in a month or two 

Have a great time mate, and looking forward to seeing a bunch more great pics when you return!


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

HI Jeb I wondered were my blue waterproof barrels went . Fishbrain


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

PMSL :lol:


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi FB,
Thats ok mate, I'll look after them as you won't be needing them now, working 5 days and all :lol:.
Jebster


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

HEY Jeb , What are you doing Sunday ? ? ? O working that's right I neally forgot HeHeHehehe ! :lol: cheers FB


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeh mate,
Your right being on call is sometimes hard, but being a Gynocologist has it's perks :lol:


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

YOUR A ClOWN,,,,, FB


----------

